# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o modo que usas na tua Vortech?

## AndréQuintino

Olá companheiros.

Com esta votação procuro saber qual o modo que mais é usado nas nossas EcoTech Marine Vortechs.

Um abraço.

André Quintino.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Random - Lagoonal

É o melhor modo para mim, a bomba trabalha mais tempo na máxima potência, ao contrário do reef crest que a bomba trabalha a 50% grande parte do tempo.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Sempre utilizei o modo Reefcrest até a cerca de 1 - 2 mêses atrás, neste momento estou com o modo lagoon e estou a gostar mais.

abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Andava a pensar nisto esta semana e também mudei o modo da minha MP40W para Lagoon exatamente pelo mesmo motivo que o Ricardo explicou.

A bomba passa muito tempo próximo dos 50%, quando no modo Lagoonal temos mais corrente.

Reefcrest há mais variação e em menos tempo, mas temos a bomba demasiado tempo a "meio gás", Lagoonal é mais contínuo, e num nível mais alto de potência.

Agora, qual seria o inconveniente em deixarmos a bomba em modo FIXO (Verde) a 100%? Será que é por criarmos uma circulação viciosa? Faz impressão ter uma bomba tão moderna e HighTech no modo fixo,  :Admirado: 

Gostava de discutir este assunto...

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## joaoTomas

Penso que a única vantagem do Reefcrest para o Lagoon será no ruído, pois em Lagoon a bomba faz muito mais barulho e incomoda mais e para quem tenha o aquário na sala como eu penso ser uma desvantagem a ter em conta.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Vou rodando entre Reef Crest e Lagoonal mode, mais ou menos troco 1X por semana cada vez que faço TPAs.
Gosto dos dois e penso que ambos se completam...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Random - Lagoonal
> 
> É o melhor modo para mim, a bomba trabalha mais tempo na máxima potência, ao contrário do reef crest que a bomba trabalha a 50% grande parte do tempo.


Existe este gráfico para os outros modos?
Qual o período de tempo que este gráfico representa?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva

A minha está 90 % do tempo no Reefcrest mode. Quando limpo os vidros ponho em NTM durante algum tempo ou em Shourt Pulse na Potência Maxima.

Saudações

----------

